# Chag tonight



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looked a little muddy but I had a half hour got a little guy on jig mag wd hope to get out tomorrow if work doesnt get in way 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

nice are you on the lower parts of the river like chagrin river park


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

fishaman1652 said:


> nice are you on the lower parts of the river like chagrin river park


Lower lower

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

fishaman1652 said:


> nice are you on the lower parts of the river like chagrin river park


Lmao... do you mean you were fishing the third rock by the first turn in the small riffle near the big log with moss on it ?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Looks like borats......


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden1 said:


> Lmao... do you mean you were fishing the third rock by the first turn in the small riffle near the big log with moss on it ?


Now lmao exactly golden u know 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Looks like borats......


Lol how does my grass look like Borats? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

fredg53 said:


> Lol how does my grass look like Borats?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't know but I was thinking the same thing. Hit the soccer fields last night for about an hour and got nothing. The river is lower that what I am used too.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I hit up Chagrin River Park last night for about 2 hours. No hits, and so no one else getting hits. Water flow was great, but color was still murky as you could not spot any fish.


----------

